# Ancient Babylonians



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 29, 2016)

Responsible for base 60 numbers, maybe even the idea of Zero (and place system of numbers, the much later Romans had to employ others...)

How the ancient Babylonians used maths to track the path of Jupiter


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 29, 2016)

Also on Beeb
Ancient Babylonians 'first to use geometry' - BBC News


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 29, 2016)

New Scientist reported this earlier, suggesting that they had effectively discovered Calculus:
Ancient maps of Jupiter’s path show Babylonians’ advanced maths


----------

